# Meso Forum



## rhinozt47 (Aug 31, 2022)

Anybody know what’s going on with Meso? Main site and forum are down.


----------



## beefnewton (Aug 31, 2022)

Damn.  That's a travesty.

You can try the alternate link millardlovescock.com.


----------



## Send0 (Aug 31, 2022)

rhinozt47 said:


> Anybody know what’s going on with Meso? Main site and forum are down.


 Long time lurker, and your first post is to ask about MESO. 🤣🤣🤣

Sorry man, wish I had an answer for you. In any case, welcome to the underground.


----------



## CJ (Aug 31, 2022)

Ran outta SARMs???  🤷‍♂️


----------



## shackleford (Aug 31, 2022)

beefnewton said:


> Damn.  That's a travesty.
> 
> You can try the alternate link millardlovescock.com.


i forgot about that link. thats great!


----------



## MisterSuperGod (Aug 31, 2022)

Site maintenance or DDoS attack. Always one or the other. You're not missing much. Trust me.


----------



## beefnewton (Aug 31, 2022)

Stay on topic, bro.  Please!


----------



## rhinozt47 (Aug 31, 2022)

What do you guys have against Meso? Not trying to be a smartass.


----------



## Bro Bundy (Aug 31, 2022)

Meso soup is ok


----------



## CJ (Aug 31, 2022)

Meso hawwwwww-knee


----------



## BigBaldBeardGuy (Aug 31, 2022)

rhinozt47 said:


> What do you guys have against Meso? Not trying to be a smartass.



It’s not what it used to be. 

3 years ago a very popular source left and started a discord. Dozens of experienced members left. 

Last year dozens of experienced members were banned for “being to mean”. Millard said there was “PM threats” but that was all bullshit. 

Without other experienced members, guys like @MisterSuperGod and @bware couldn’t maintain the established culture.  The result is a forum that now has… um… overenthusiastic young inexperienced members. They fawn over the sources instead of holding them accountable. You end up with QSC as a “popular” source. Their rep lasted less than a week here because they couldn’t keep a professional demeanor. 

None of that would have occurred a year ago and certainly never would have occurred 3 years ago. 

Hence, Meso SUCKS now. Unless you want to “feel good” about buying shit along with the retard masses.


----------



## Powerlifter_500 (Aug 31, 2022)

I agree with BBBG. It used to be a lot better. There were probably over a dozen guys at one point who were basically at freak status or have been there in the past. Now it's mainly a bunch of idiots who recycle garbage threads asking questions that have already been answered 100 times before.


----------



## beefnewton (Aug 31, 2022)

I saw a thread there a few days ago titled "stinky pussy." I thought, "if there was ever a place to talk about this, it's here, where most members haven't even seen one."

Now a far more appropriate thread would be titled "dirty strap-on," to which Millard could reply authoritatively.


----------



## Test_subject (Aug 31, 2022)

rhinozt47 said:


> Anybody know what’s going on with Meso? Main site and forum are down.


Never heard of her.


----------



## Human_Backhoe (Aug 31, 2022)

rhinozt47 said:


> What do you guys have against Meso? Not trying to be a smartass.



It used to be a real community of guy's who at all cost had eachothers backs. A ton of knowledge being spread and trying to hold these sources accountable so they couldn't pull shit like selective scamming. 

Everyone worked to prevent guy from hurting themselves or buying garbage and getting nasty infections etc.

@Millard sold out to naps and banned all the mean people as well as who he deemed to be conservative.  Although most leaned libertarian.


----------



## lifter6973 (Sep 1, 2022)

Hearing that Meso is down just breaks my heart. I bet Millard is getting buttfucked but he likes it. Fuck that liar sellout cunt.


----------



## Send0 (Sep 1, 2022)

lifter6973 said:


> Hearing that Meso is down just breaks my heart. I bet Millard is getting buttfucked but he likes it. Fuck that liar sellout cunt.


This is a bit cryptic, and I'm not sure I understand. Why don't you tell us how you really feel. 😄


----------



## Human_Backhoe (Sep 1, 2022)

lifter6973 said:


> Hearing that Meso is down just breaks my heart. I bet Millard is getting buttfucked but he likes it. Fuck that liar sellout cunt.



Over/under Mair is pegging him as we speak?


----------



## Human_Backhoe (Sep 1, 2022)

rhinozt47 said:


> What do you guys have against Meso? Not trying to be a smartass.



Just stick around here....some of the guys here have more knowledge/research behind them than 99 percent of that board.

There are still a couple good guys there, but they are drowned out by the retards.


----------



## MisterSuperGod (Sep 1, 2022)

rhinozt47 said:


> What do you guys have against Meso? Not trying to be a smartass.



Nothing. i've been there for 6 years. i said you weren't missing much because it's true. Daily posts about dicks, gay sex, feet, drugs, drugs, drugs and sources gets old. Stick around long enough and you'll probably get bored with it too.


----------



## BigBaldBeardGuy (Sep 1, 2022)

MisterSuperGod said:


> Nothing. i've been there for 6 years. i said you weren't missing much because it's true. Daily posts about dicks, gay sex, feet, drugs, drugs, drugs and sources gets old. Stick around long enough and you'll probably get bored with it too.



Yep. Here we have daily posts about dicks, gay sex, drugs, snacks, sensitive guys, and everyone gets a log/journal to update irregularly.


----------



## MisterSuperGod (Sep 1, 2022)

BigBaldBeardGuy said:


> Yep. Here we have daily posts about dicks, gay sex, drugs, snacks, sensitive guys, and everyone gets a log/journal to update irregularly.



In some threads. The new touchy feely, be nice to everyone thread for one, but the main focus seems to be training here which is nice to see. Sometimes i wonder how many guys over there just take the drugs and don't even lift.


----------



## BigBaldBeardGuy (Sep 1, 2022)

MisterSuperGod said:


> In some threads. The new touchy feely, be nice to everyone thread for one, but the main focus seems to be training here which is nice to see. Sometimes i wonder how many guys over there just take the drugs and don't even lift.



Almost like they cloned that @Iceman dude and forgot to stop printing the clones off?


----------



## lifter6973 (Sep 1, 2022)

MisterSuperGod said:


> In some threads. The new touchy feely, be nice to everyone thread for one, but the main focus seems to be training here which is nice to see. Sometimes i wonder how many guys over there just take the drugs and don't even lift.


----------



## biggerben692000 (Sep 1, 2022)

BigBaldBeardGuy said:


> It’s not what it used to be.
> 
> 3 years ago a very popular source left and started a discord. Dozens of experienced members left.


TGI?


----------



## biggerben692000 (Sep 1, 2022)

BigBaldBeardGuy said:


> Almost like they cloned that @Iceman dude and forgot to stop printing the clones off?


I have the pm....you know he pm'd apologizing saying it wasn't personal? Then he said he'd probably be looking for another source if he could hit me up when the time came.


----------



## BigBaldBeardGuy (Sep 1, 2022)

biggerben692000 said:


> TGI?



That’s the one


----------



## llazy_llama (Sep 1, 2022)

MisterSuperGod said:


> In some threads. The new touchy feely, be nice to everyone thread for one, but the main focus seems to be training here which is nice to see. Sometimes i wonder how many guys over there just take the drugs and don't even lift.


Wait, that's an option? What the fuck am I doing at the gym then?!?


----------



## JuicePro (Sep 1, 2022)

BigBaldBeardGuy said:


> That’s the one


Didn't his UGL get figured out because he drew police attention?


----------



## crido887 (Sep 1, 2022)

MisterSuperGod said:


> Sometimes i wonder how many guys over there just take the drugs and don't even lift.


I am one of them that proves the bhasin study is real.


----------



## crido887 (Sep 1, 2022)

On a serious note... Maybe it's time for me to start transitioning here...


----------



## MisterSuperGod (Sep 1, 2022)

crido887 said:


> I am one of them that proves the bhasin study is real.



Were you the 600 mg/wk or placebo group?


----------



## MisterSuperGod (Sep 1, 2022)

JuicePro said:


> Didn't his UGL get figured out because he drew police attention?



Correct. Shooting off guns in the house will draw attention. Just for future reference. 🙃


----------



## crido887 (Sep 1, 2022)

MisterSuperGod said:


> Were you the 600 mg/wk or placebo group?


I am on the unlisted of 3g a week. Without lifting a weight


----------



## Bustybro (Sep 1, 2022)

crido887 said:


> On a serious note... Maybe it's time for me to start transitioning here...


To be honest same. There’s some really nice and helpful people over at meso but maybe having the old respected members on the forum shitting on you for doing stupid stuff is honestly kind of needed on these forums.


----------



## Human_Backhoe (Sep 1, 2022)

Bustybro said:


> To be honest same. There’s some really nice and helpful people over at meso but maybe having the old respected members on the forum shitting on you for doing stupid stuff is honestly kind of needed on these forums.



........just maybe a intro might be warranted?


Sincerely: old crusty fuck


----------



## Leg_Locker (Sep 1, 2022)

Bustybro said:


> To be honest same. There’s some really nice and helpful people over at meso but maybe having the old respected members on the forum shitting on you for doing stupid stuff is honestly kind of needed on these forums.


Hey wheres the tits from your profile on the other sight lol barley recognized you


----------



## BigBaldBeardGuy (Sep 1, 2022)

crido887 said:


> On a serious note... Maybe it's time for me to start transitioning here...



No


----------



## BigBaldBeardGuy (Sep 1, 2022)

Leg_Locker said:


> Hey wheres the tits from your profile on the other sight lol barley recognized you



Do an intro


----------



## Bustybro (Sep 1, 2022)

Leg_Locker said:


> Hey wheres the tits from your profile on the other sight lol barley recognized you


They’ll be coming soon, I almost forgot about them.


----------



## Bustybro (Sep 1, 2022)

Human_Backhoe said:


> ........just maybe a intro might be warranted?
> 
> 
> Sincerely: old crusty fuck


I am gonna make an intro today I was just lurking and felt like I wanted to add on a bit and forgot about the intro haha


----------



## BigBaldBeardGuy (Sep 1, 2022)

crido887 said:


> I am one of them that proves the bhasin study is real.



In what way? You permablast 600 mg test and sit on your ass but still grow muscle so you’re happy?


----------



## crido887 (Sep 1, 2022)

BigBaldBeardGuy said:


> In what way? You permablast 600 mg test and sit on your ass but still grow muscle so you’re happy?


Sorry. I think I came to meso around the same time you were banned. I remember you actively talking shit to naps. Lol 

Same time as starting supraphysiological AAS

I am just fucking around. I do workout 5-6 days a week.


----------



## BigBaldBeardGuy (Sep 1, 2022)

crido887 said:


> Sorry. I think I came to meso around the same time you were banned. I remember you actively talking shit to naps. Lol
> 
> Same time as starting supraphysiological AAS
> 
> I am just fucking around. I do workout 5-6 days a week.



Please do an appropriate intro post so that we know you. Stats, goals, what you’ve been doing, why you’re here, what makes you useful, etc. 

We’re good guys but without knowing who you are you could end up getting dismissed as a troll. We get a lot of new handles that end up being fictitious.


----------



## crido887 (Sep 1, 2022)

Bustybro said:


> To be honest same. There’s some really nice and helpful people over at meso but maybe having the old respected members on the forum shitting on you for doing stupid stuff is honestly kind of needed on these forums.


I felt like I was overall nice. I am getting tired of these week old accounts defending some of the newer sources. It does suck that Stan went private again. I couldn't get on his private list but I have spent maybe 2k from him.


BigBaldBeardGuy said:


> Please do an appropriate intro post so that we know you. Stats, goals, what you’ve been doing, why you’re here, what makes you useful, etc.
> 
> We’re good guys but without knowing who you are you could end up getting dismissed as a troll. We get a lot of new handles that end up being fictitious.


I'll do it all in about 20 minutes. Stats, dexa scan, pics, etc.


----------



## BigBaldBeardGuy (Sep 1, 2022)

crido887 said:


> I felt like I was overall nice. I am getting tired of these week old accounts defending some of the newer sources. It does suck that Stan went private again. I couldn't get on his private list but I have spent maybe 2k from him.
> 
> I'll do it all in about 20 minutes. Stats, dexa scan, pics, etc.



Pssst…. Just order from Stan like you did before. His “private” list really isn’t so private. Unless he’s made changes. Him being “private” was a running joke.


----------



## FlyingPapaya (Sep 1, 2022)

BigBaldBeardGuy said:


> Yep. Here we have daily posts about dicks, gay sex, drugs, snacks, sensitive guys, and everyone gets a log/journal to update irregularly.


I update mine regularly sir 🙂 wanna cuddle


----------



## BigBaldBeardGuy (Sep 1, 2022)

FlyingPapaya said:


> I update mine regularly sir 🙂 wanna cuddle



I think you already know the answer. Your log or mine?


----------



## FlyingPapaya (Sep 1, 2022)

I dunno what's going on


----------



## FlyingPapaya (Sep 1, 2022)

Let's make logs together


----------



## Test_subject (Sep 1, 2022)

crido887 said:


> Same time as starting supraphysiological AAS


Tell me you’re a MPMD fanboy without saying “I’m a MPMD fanboy”.


----------



## crido887 (Sep 1, 2022)

Test_subject said:


> Tell me you’re a MPMD fanboy without saying “I’m a MPMD fanboy”.


if only. I think that guy is an annoying cunt.

I was on TRT, which is technically AAS.


----------



## Echo111ohce (Sep 1, 2022)

rhinozt47 said:


> Anybody know what’s going on with Meso? Main site and forum are down.


Same issue. Worked with vpn then not even with vpn today.


----------



## Test_subject (Sep 1, 2022)

Echo111ohce said:


> Same issue. Worked with vpn then not even with vpn today.


Millard probably slammed into the server while he was getting pegged by Mair and broke it.


----------



## crido887 (Sep 1, 2022)

Test_subject said:


> Tell me you’re a MPMD fanboy without saying “I’m a MPMD fanboy”.


Also, how do you say you were a bb.com miscer without saying "I was a Miscer"?


----------



## Human_Backhoe (Sep 1, 2022)

Test_subject said:


> Millard probably slammed into the server while he was getting pegged by Mair and broke it.



after she was done pegging him on top of the server,  she probably pissed on him for humiliation....shorted it out


----------



## Test_subject (Sep 1, 2022)

crido887 said:


> Also, how do you say you were a bb.com miscer without saying "I was a Miscer"?
> 
> View attachment 27204


Strangely enough, I never was a miscer.  I just thought the Bert stare was funny and haven’t changed it.


----------



## Liska (Sep 1, 2022)

The domain seems deactivated/on hold by client/registrar, not sure if Millard would've been notified about a legal dispute having been filed prior to this outcome nor what else can lead to the current state.


----------



## Btcowboy (Sep 1, 2022)

rhinozt47 said:


> What do you guys have against Meso? Not trying to be a smartass.


Fuck where to begin


----------



## Test_subject (Sep 1, 2022)

Liska said:


> The domain seems deactivated/on hold by client/registrar, not sure if Millard would've been notified about a legal dispute having been filed prior to this outcome nor what else can lead to the current state.


I’m going with “pegged by Mair and broke the server”.


----------



## crido887 (Sep 1, 2022)

Test_subject said:


> Strangely enough, I never was a miscer.  I just thought the Bert stare was funny and haven’t changed it.


----------



## Bustybro (Sep 1, 2022)

crido887 said:


> I felt like I was overall nice. I am getting tired of these week old accounts defending some of the newer sources. It does suck that Stan went private again. I couldn't get on his private list but I have spent maybe 2k from him.
> 
> I'll do it all in about 20 minutes. Stats, dexa scan, pics, etc.


Yeah no you were nice and helpful really appreciated the help. But yeah I like to lurk around in those threads and just read and some threads are ridiculous.


----------



## The answer (Sep 2, 2022)

Liska said:


> The domain seems deactivated/on hold by client/registrar, not sure if Millard would've been notified about a legal dispute having been filed prior to this outcome nor what else can lead to the current state.


I wonder if it has anything to do with colonial getting shutdown?  This year has just sucked all around.


----------



## HB_22 (Sep 2, 2022)

Rip MESO.


----------



## Bro Bundy (Sep 2, 2022)

if u guys wanna be ug u gotta lick my nuts first


----------



## Bro Bundy (Sep 2, 2022)

whos up to bat first boys?


----------



## roidmedangerfield (Sep 2, 2022)

I was wondering what was going on with Meso as well since I couldn't sign on for a couple of days. I haven't been on that site much over the past year due to being very busy with life. I didn't know it was going downhill. But then again, I was only on that site for a little less than two years.


----------



## silentlemon1011 (Sep 2, 2022)

Bro Bundy said:


> if u guys wanna be ug u gotta lick my nuts first



This is the entrance fee gentlemen

Weve all done it

Not as bad as it sounds, chop chop


----------



## CJ (Sep 2, 2022)

Bro Bundy said:


> if u guys wanna be ug u gotta lick my nuts first


😋😋😋


----------



## beefnewton (Sep 2, 2022)

I nominate roidmedangerfield and Ringo777.  They can each suck on a nut at the same time.


----------



## BigBaldBeardGuy (Sep 2, 2022)

The answer said:


> I wonder if it has anything to do with colonial getting shutdown?  This year has just sucked all around.



Why would it be that? Stupid Colonial sourced on stupid SST not MESO. 

This year has been the same as any other year. “Losing” Colonial wasn’t a loss. They just stopped sourcing. It’s not like they were busted.


----------



## BigBaldBeardGuy (Sep 2, 2022)

roidmedangerfield said:


> I was wondering what was going on with Meso as well since I couldn't sign on for a couple of days. I haven't been on that site much over the past year due to being very busy with life. I didn't know it was going downhill. But then again, I was only on that site for a little less than two years.



☝️Tell us nothing but use lots of words.


----------



## silentlemon1011 (Sep 2, 2022)

BigBaldBeardGuy said:


> Why would it be that? Stupid Colonial sourced on stupid SST not MESO.
> 
> This year has been the same as any other year. “Losing” Colonial wasn’t a loss. They just stopped sourcing. It’s not like they were busted.



Fuck off with your stupid logic and common sense.
They arent welcome


----------



## BigBaldBeardGuy (Sep 2, 2022)

HB_22 said:


> Rip MESO.



Fuck MESO. It turned into a little bitch board.


----------



## roidmedangerfield (Sep 2, 2022)

BigBaldBeardGuy said:


> ☝️Tell us nothing but use lots of words.


Was it too much for you? Should I dumb it down? Use one syllable words?


----------



## BigBaldBeardGuy (Sep 2, 2022)

roidmedangerfield said:


> Was it too much for you? Should I dumb it down? Use one syllable words?



I don’t think it’s possible to dumb it down any more than you did. 

Nobody gives a fuck about what you’re doing. News flash: Meso is DONE. Go join eRoids


----------



## roidmedangerfield (Sep 2, 2022)

BigBaldBeardGuy said:


> I don’t think it’s possible to dumb it down any more than you did.
> 
> Nobody gives a fuck about what you’re doing. News flash: Meso is DONE. Go join eRoids


You obviously give a fuck. Are you this overbearing in person as well? Or do you save all that warrioring for your internet interactions? I'm not asking for myself. Just something I thought I thought I'd toss out there for you to think about. 

I remember you from meso. We interacted a few times and we got along as I recall. Are you miffed because I haven't kept in touch?


----------



## BigBaldBeardGuy (Sep 2, 2022)

roidmedangerfield said:


> You obviously give a fuck. Are you this overbearing in person as well? Or do you save all that warrioring for your internet interactions? I'm not asking for myself. Just something I thought I thought I'd toss out there for you to think about.
> 
> I remember you from meso. We interacted a few times and we got along as I recall. Are you miffed because I haven't kept in touch?



We’re you roidmedangerfield on MESO? It’s been a while so I don’t remember you off hand. 

I’m sorry. There’s a lot of dumb dudes that popped over here so it’s a lot to sort thru.


----------



## silentlemon1011 (Sep 2, 2022)

BigBaldBeardGuy said:


> We’re you roidmedangerfield on MESO? It’s been a while so I don’t remember you off hand.
> 
> I’m sorry. There’s a lot of dumb dudes that popped over here so it’s a lot to sort thru.



Im already annoyed at all the new Liberal Cucks that are here and running their mouths their first day on a new board.

Typical entitled princesses that were the embodiment of the "New and improved" safe space Meso

Standard kids who walk into someones elses house for the first time, with their shoes on... check the fridge... then complain that you dont have Non fat, fair trade, organic Oatmilk in stock for their Vietnamese cat shit coffee

Fuck


----------



## roidmedangerfield (Sep 2, 2022)

BigBaldBeardGuy said:


> We’re you roidmedangerfield on MESO? It’s been a while so I don’t remember you off hand.
> 
> I’m sorry. There’s a lot of dumb dudes that popped over here so it’s a lot to sort thru.


At first I was putazorra on meso. But then I changed it to roidmedangerfield. After some time I noticed you weren't around and wondered what happened to you. I didn't know you and other members were getting kicked off the site.

I remember you complimented my home gym after I set it up and asked me what I thought of the Powerblock dumbbells (that you could see in one of my photos I shared) in the thread about home gyms. And I answered saying they're okay because they save space and are the only adjustable dumbbells you can rest on your thighs when getting ready to flat bench and military presses (like dumbbells at a commercial gym).


----------



## Test_subject (Sep 2, 2022)

silentlemon1011 said:


> Im already annoyed at all the new Liberal Cucks that are here and running their mouths their first day on a new board.
> 
> Typical entitled princesses that were the embodiment of the "New and improved" safe space Meso
> 
> ...


The one vegan friend who comes to a BBQ and bemoans the lack of meat-free options. 

My guy, it’s a fucking BBQ.


----------



## CJ (Sep 2, 2022)

Test_subject said:


> The one vegan friend who comes to a BBQ and bemoans the lack of meat-free options.
> 
> My guy, it’s a fucking BBQ.


Ever try cauliflower pizza? Don't. 🤢🤮🤮🤮


----------



## Human_Backhoe (Sep 2, 2022)

CJ said:


> Ever try cauliflower pizza? Don't. 🤢🤮🤮🤮



Someone tried that on me with cauliflower "chicken wings "


----------



## CJ (Sep 2, 2022)

Human_Backhoe said:


> Someone tried that on me with cauliflower "chicken wings "


How the fukk does that work? 🤔🤔🤔


----------



## TODAY (Sep 2, 2022)

CJ said:


> How the fukk does that work? 🤔🤔🤔


Pretty sure it's just deep fried cauliflower


----------



## Test_subject (Sep 2, 2022)

CJ said:


> Ever try cauliflower pizza? Don't. 🤢🤮🤮🤮





Human_Backhoe said:


> Someone tried that on me with cauliflower "chicken wings "


Fucking wot?


----------



## Human_Backhoe (Sep 2, 2022)

CJ said:


> How the fukk does that work? 🤔🤔🤔



No clue.... I ate them with a smile.... She was hot so I guess it worked out.

I have a history of picking vegans.... Even the wife was vegan when we met. Now we murder our food together.


----------



## BigBaldBeardGuy (Sep 2, 2022)

roidmedangerfield said:


> At first I was putazorra on meso. But then I changed it to roidmedangerfield. After some time I noticed you weren't around and wondered what happened to you. I didn't know you and other members were getting kicked off the site.
> 
> I remember you complimented my home gym after I set it up and asked me what I thought of the Powerblock dumbbells (that you could see in one of my photos I shared) in the thread about home gyms. And I answered saying they're okay because they save space and are the only adjustable dumbbells you can rest on your thighs when getting ready to flat bench and military presses (like dumbbells at a commercial gym).



There we go. I remember putuzorra. All good. 

Welcome to the UGBB!


----------



## FlyingPapaya (Sep 2, 2022)

@BigBaldBeardGuy suck my balls


----------



## BigBaldBeardGuy (Sep 2, 2022)

FlyingPapaya said:


> @BigBaldBeardGuy suck my balls



Oh that’s it mf’er. You know what @FlyingPapaya? Take those balls and rest them against the door jam while I slam that fucking door. 

Omg. It’s the best feeling. You really should try it. Anyway, have a pleasant Friday.


----------



## FlyingPapaya (Sep 2, 2022)

You too xoxoxoxo


----------



## Yano (Sep 2, 2022)




----------



## FlyingPapaya (Sep 2, 2022)

BigBaldBeardGuy said:


> Oh that’s it mf’er. You know what @FlyingPapaya? Take those balls and rest them against the door jam while I slam that fucking door.
> 
> Omg. It’s the best feeling. You really should try it. Anyway, have a pleasant Friday.


Is door jam code for your chin?


----------



## BigBaldBeardGuy (Sep 2, 2022)

FlyingPapaya said:


> Is door jam code for your chin?


Close..... armpit. I know you're into that weird shit and I can be to!


----------



## lifter6973 (Sep 2, 2022)

BigBaldBeardGuy said:


> Close..... armpit. I know you're into that weird shit and I can be to!


@Bomb10shell check out this comment about an armpit!


----------



## FlyingPapaya (Sep 2, 2022)

BigBaldBeardGuy said:


> Close..... armpit. I know you're into that weird shit and I can be to!


Hells yes let's go brother


----------



## silentlemon1011 (Sep 2, 2022)

Yano said:


> View attachment 27300



Its impressive that you were able to summerize my sentiments on this thread with a simple gif

Bravo good sir


----------



## Yano (Sep 2, 2022)

silentlemon1011 said:


> Its impressive that you were able to summerize my sentiments on this thread with a simple gif
> 
> Bravo good sir


Greatly troubled minds think alike  👍


----------



## crido887 (Sep 2, 2022)

Bro Bundy said:


> if u guys wanna be ug u gotta lick my nuts first


Only if you don't wash them. 

But srsly, half the people from meso are getting flamed. Even some solid neutral posters.


I am pretty neutral with everyone and am surprised I haven't seen some of the cunty people come here yet. Make me sad that some solid posters are being put on blast day 1. I know I'm new too but still..


----------



## silentlemon1011 (Sep 2, 2022)

crido887 said:


> Only if you don't wash them.
> 
> But srsly, half the people from meso are getting flamed. Even some solid neutral posters.
> 
> ...



Theyre getting flamed only after they come and talk shit to be fair


----------



## Btcowboy (Sep 2, 2022)

crido887 said:


> Only if you don't wash them.
> 
> But srsly, half the people from meso are getting flamed. Even some solid neutral posters.
> 
> ...


I am trying to place you from Meso..... I am pretty sure HB and the boob guy are QSC shills though...


----------



## lifter6973 (Sep 2, 2022)

silentlemon1011 said:


> Theyre getting flamed only after they come and talk shit to be fair


Very true.......For those coming in hot that get offended, only thing I can say is bye!


----------



## Bro Bundy (Sep 2, 2022)

crido887 said:


> Only if you don't wash them.
> 
> But srsly, half the people from meso are getting flamed. Even some solid neutral posters.
> 
> ...


they stink even when i wash them


----------



## RiR0 (Sep 2, 2022)

crido887 said:


> Only if you don't wash them.
> 
> But srsly, half the people from meso are getting flamed. Even some solid neutral posters.
> 
> ...


Who? Who is over here getting flared that wasn’t over there sucking source dick?


----------



## Bustybro (Sep 2, 2022)

TODAY said:


> Pretty sure it's just deep fried cauliflower


Honestly it tastes pretty fucking good for some reason


----------



## crido887 (Sep 2, 2022)

Btcowboy said:


> I am trying to place you from Meso..... I am pretty sure HB and the boob guy are QSC shills though...


They aren't imo.
I don't think hb is, he spends a lot of time discussing safety outside of the QSC tread.

Busty is an 18 year old kid who is on his first test/var (2nd cycle). We advised him not to but he wants to do it anyway. He is looking for guidance regardless and he is looking to maximize safety. He already decided to run test at 350 instead of 500 ppl suggested. He even posted pics 


I am iffy with QSC but I use them for semaglutide and hgh. I do not defend them and all the dosing to be off.

I spend most of my time discussing semaglutide, masteron, ancillaries, lab work, etc. Helping to answer basic questions.

My main sources are GL, Stan. I only used colonial once to get a hold of test U.

I probably flame pharmacom more than anyone else.


----------



## crido887 (Sep 2, 2022)

RiR0 said:


> Who? Who is over here getting flared that wasn’t over there sucking source dick?


I guess to be fair, I dont always spend so much time in the source's thread watching the blowbang from fanboys


----------



## RiR0 (Sep 2, 2022)

crido887 said:


> I guess to be fair, I dont always spend so much time in the source's thread watching the blowbang from fanboys


Okay so why are you speaking on anything then?
How do you know who is neutral


----------



## crido887 (Sep 2, 2022)

RiR0 said:


> Okay so why are you speaking on anything then?
> How do you know who is neutral


I go based off on the way people who discuss/contributed info outside of source threads, most of my time was on. The steroid/peptide or peptide section.

Who wants to talk about info instead on where to buy gear


----------



## BigBaldBeardGuy (Sep 2, 2022)

crido887 said:


> They aren't imo.
> I don't think hb is, he spends a lot of time discussing safety outside of the thread.
> 
> Busty is an 18 year old kid who is on his first test/var (2nd cycle). We advised him not to but he wants to do it anyway. He is looking for guidance regardless and he is looking to maximize safety. He already decided to run test at 350 instead of 500 ppl suggested.
> ...



Discussing QSC isn’t going to happen here. They’ve been here twice and with their fucked up attitude they got run off twice. I’d advise finding a different board that they’re on. 

As for “how MESO members have been treated”. If you think THIS is harsh, it’s NOTHING. We recently had the mods remind us that we need to be respectful of each other. This is as “nice” as we get. I don’t care who you are, where you’re from, or what you do, if you don’t participate usefully in this community, you’re not going to be included. We don’t get paid. Guys aren’t buying a subscription. They’re free to be here and excuse use for not catering to everyone’s needs but you guys don’t have to be here. Log out and say goodbye. Simple. 

With that said, if you’re cool and fit in, welcome to the UGBB. Enjoy the interaction, everything is cool.


----------



## RiR0 (Sep 2, 2022)

crido887 said:


> I go based off on the way people who discuss/contributed info outside of source threads, most of my time was on. The steroid/peptide or peptide section.
> 
> Who wants to talk about info instead on where to buy gear


Right so again the source cock suckers and dumbassess are getting flamed. You don’t know who they are. 
Good talk or do you want to keep going?


----------



## crido887 (Sep 2, 2022)

RiR0 said:


> Right so again the source cock suckers and dumbassess are getting flamed. You don’t know who they are.
> Good talk or do you want to keep going?


Well HB was one, but I guess people have already assumed he is one


----------



## RiR0 (Sep 2, 2022)

crido887 said:


> Well HB was one, but I guess people have already assumed he is one


Oh you’re still going.. great
Do you need hugs and a welcome mat?


----------



## beefnewton (Sep 2, 2022)

HB got sensitive over a joke and went straight for the throat, getting personal, and calling me a "fat fuck."  He must have been fat as a kid to have responded so over-the-top about it.  He got what he deserved.


----------



## RiR0 (Sep 2, 2022)

beefnewton said:


> HB got sensitive over a joke and went straight for the throat, getting personal, and calling me a "fat fuck."  He must have been fat as a kid to have responded so over-the-top about it.  He got what he deserved.


fuck him


----------



## crido887 (Sep 2, 2022)

RiR0 said:


> Oh you’re still going.. great
> Do you need hugs and a welcome mat?


that would be nice. I have never had a hug before


----------



## BigBaldBeardGuy (Sep 2, 2022)

crido887 said:


> Well HB was one, but I guess people have already assumed he is one



What are you looking for? You want a seat at the table for you and a select group of your buds? That’s not gonna happen on day 2. For fuck sake most of us former MESO guys came over a year ago and I can tell you, we FINALLY sorta get along with the OGs here. You gotta earn it by being useful. The cream always rises to the top. Contribute and quit bitching. MESO died and you all came here. That’s not our problem remember. If you don’t like it here try ASF or bodybuilder dot com.


----------



## RiR0 (Sep 2, 2022)

crido887 said:


> that would be nice. I have never had a hug before


Ever had a choke slam? Do you know of any peptides that heal a broken back?


----------



## Human_Backhoe (Sep 2, 2022)

crido887 said:


> Well HB was one, but I guess people have already assumed he is one



This seems like a dumb hill to die on.......Just saying.

Maybe start a thread with some info?


----------



## RiR0 (Sep 2, 2022)

Fucking pussies! I had damn near the whole forum ready to kill me when I joined


----------



## RiR0 (Sep 2, 2022)

Human_Backhoe said:


> This seems like a dumb hill to die on.......Just saying.
> 
> Maybe start a thread with some info?


Don’t encourage him


----------



## crido887 (Sep 2, 2022)

RiR0 said:


> Ever had a choke slam? Do you know of any peptides that heal a broken back?


nope. but if you find any that can help me let me know.


----------



## Human_Backhoe (Sep 2, 2022)

RiR0 said:


> Don’t encourage him



But I want to know the differences in mechanism of action, of semen and semengluted


----------



## lifter6973 (Sep 2, 2022)

RiR0 said:


> Right so again the source cock suckers and dumbassess are getting flamed. You don’t know who they are.
> Good talk or do you want to keep going?


----------



## RiR0 (Sep 2, 2022)

crido887 said:


> nope. but if you find any that can help me let me know.


That’s your specialty I don’t waste money on research chemicals


----------



## crido887 (Sep 2, 2022)

RiR0 said:


> That’s your specialty I don’t waste money on research chemicals


the only research chemical I have bought was tb500. 

PT141 and semaglutide are FDA approved and no longer in research.


----------



## crido887 (Sep 2, 2022)

RiR0 said:


> Don’t encourage him


you are encouraging me?


----------



## BigBaldBeardGuy (Sep 2, 2022)

RiR0 said:


> Fucking pussies! I had damn near the whole forum ready to kill me when I joined



Lol. Now they want us to rub their backs and whisper “it’ll be ok”.


----------



## Test_subject (Sep 2, 2022)

Well this is off to a good start.


----------



## Btcowboy (Sep 2, 2022)

crido887 said:


> the only research chemical I have bought was tb500.
> 
> PT141 and semaglutide are FDA approved and no longer in research.


Yeah I think the point is why use it? To control your appetite? Discipline yourself to not need drugs for every aspect. Once QSC showed his face there was the only time I had ever heard of it


----------



## IronSoul (Sep 2, 2022)

lifter6973 said:


> @Bomb10shell check out this comment about an armpit!



Lmao I literally thought of her too 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## crido887 (Sep 2, 2022)

Btcowboy said:


> Yeah I think the point is why use it? To control your appetite? Discipline yourself to not need drugs for every aspect. Once QSC showed his face there was the only time I had ever heard of it


make my life easier. increased fat oxidation, BG control.

The the same argument can be used for something like Clen or those who run t3


----------



## rootrobot (Sep 2, 2022)

Btcowboy said:


> Yeah I think the point is why use it? To control your appetite? Discipline yourself to not need drugs for every aspect. Once QSC showed his face there was the only time I had ever heard of it


Why use anything for anything? Weak argument. There are people who have real issues that make weight loss harder and there are other benefits to semaglutide/tirzepatide beyond just weight loss. Wouldn't be surprised if GLP-1's at a low dose become a common part of anti-aging stacks.


----------



## crido887 (Sep 2, 2022)

Btcowboy said:


> Yeah I think the point is why use it? To control your appetite? Discipline yourself to not need drugs for every aspect. Once QSC showed his face there was the only time I had ever heard of it


I actually heard of tb500 from PS but I didnt want to spend 100 a vial. to hopefully fix my tennis elbow


----------



## Btcowboy (Sep 2, 2022)

rootrobot said:


> Why use anything for anything?


And who the fuck are you? Your first post should be an intro


----------



## Btcowboy (Sep 2, 2022)

crido887 said:


> make my life easier. increased fat oxidation, BG control.
> 
> The the same argument can be used for something like Clen or those who run t3


Most use clen, t3 etc for the last bit not to make life easy.


----------



## rootrobot (Sep 2, 2022)

Btcowboy said:


> And who the fuck are you? Your first post should be an intro


Someone who isn't as angry and roid raging as the average user on this forum from what I've seen so far.


----------



## Test_subject (Sep 2, 2022)

Btcowboy said:


> Most use clen, t3 etc for the last bit not to make life easy.


Exactly. That kind of shit is supposed to be used to put the finishing touches on a physique, not to make up for a lack of willpower.


----------



## BigBaldBeardGuy (Sep 2, 2022)

Btcowboy said:


> Yeah I think the point is why use it? To control your appetite? Discipline yourself to not need drugs for every aspect. Once QSC showed his face there was the only time I had ever heard of it



I had never heard of it before that either. 

Fuck, for some dudes you can give them ANYTHING as long as you promise “aids in weight loss”. Dudes would be willing to inject something that makes you randomly shit your pants provided it “helps lose 5% more weight”.


----------



## Btcowboy (Sep 2, 2022)

rootrobot said:


> Someone who isn't as angry and roid raging as the average user on this forum from what I've seen so far.


Go make an intro post


----------



## crido887 (Sep 2, 2022)

Test_subject said:


> Exactly. That kind of shit is supposed to be used to put the finishing touches on a physique, not to make up for a lack of willpower.


I get it.

so many people already use it that way. I have yet to touch either.

just like the guy at 25% bodyfat using tren to become "Aesthetic"


----------



## BigBaldBeardGuy (Sep 2, 2022)

rootrobot said:


> Why use anything for anything? Weak argument. There are people who have real issues that make weight loss harder and there are other benefits to semaglutide/tirzepatide beyond just weight loss. Wouldn't be surprised if GLP-1's at a low dose become a common part of anti-aging stacks.



Do an intro thread if you plan on sticking around. It generally works better that way.


----------



## Btcowboy (Sep 2, 2022)

crido887 said:


> see so many people already use it that way. I have yet to touch either.
> 
> just like the guy at 25% bodyfat using tren to become "Aesthetic"


Exactly and that fat fuck on tren gets flamed all to high hell as he should


----------



## rootrobot (Sep 2, 2022)

BigBaldBeardGuy said:


> I had never heard of it before that either.
> 
> Fuck, for some dudes you can give them ANYTHING as long as you promise “aids in weight loss”. Dudes would be willing to inject something that makes you randomly shit your pants provided it “helps lose 5% more weight”.


I get the skepticism over it, but they're borderline miracle drugs. Not garbage like the stim-based weight loss drugs.


----------



## rootrobot (Sep 2, 2022)

BigBaldBeardGuy said:


> Do an intro thread if you plan on sticking around. It generally works better that way.


Will do in a bit - no worries, my bad.


----------



## Human_Backhoe (Sep 2, 2022)

BigBaldBeardGuy said:


> I had never heard of it before that either.
> 
> Fuck, for some dudes you can give them ANYTHING as long as you promise “aids in weight loss”. Dudes would be willing to inject something that makes you randomly shit your pants provided it “helps lose 5% more weight”.



It worked wonders for Bostin


----------



## silentlemon1011 (Sep 2, 2022)

crido887 said:


> They aren't imo.
> I don't think hb is, he spends a lot of time discussing safety outside of the QSC tread.
> 
> Busty is an 18 year old kid who is on his first test/var (2nd cycle). We advised him not to but he wants to do it anyway. He is looking for guidance regardless and he is looking to maximize safety. He already decided to run test at 350 instead of 500 ppl suggested. He even posted pics
> ...


HB ran his mouth within 3 posts
With no intro
He can fuck off


RiR0 said:


> Fucking pussies! I had damn near the whole forum ready to kill me when I joined


I always loved you


rootrobot said:


> Why use anything for anything? Weak argument. There are people who have real issues that make weight loss harder and there are other benefits to semaglutide/tirzepatide beyond just weight loss. Wouldn't be surprised if GLP-1's at a low dose become a common part of anti-aging stacks.


Anti aging stacks.... fuck sakes


rootrobot said:


> Someone who isn't as angry and roid raging as the average user on this forum from what I've seen so far.



Yea
We are angry and roid raging
Welcome
There are other places to go of you dint like the hostility


----------



## crido887 (Sep 2, 2022)

Human_Backhoe said:


> It worked wonders for Bostin


I am sure the adipotide did the final touches but the fuckhead would be in the doctors office with a systolic over 200 and with a potassium into a heart attack range.

refused to go to the ER.

Doesnt care about his wife and kids and just called the medical professionals idiots.

Selfish as fuck. Clearly doesnt care about living/dying or who he leaves behind.


----------



## TiredandHot (Sep 2, 2022)

That bus





Btcowboy said:


> I am trying to place you from Meso..... I am pretty sure HB and the boob guy are QSC shills though...


That busty boob guy is the one who downplayed the poor 20mg anavar results and was going to give his feelz report to determine whether or not it's dosed right. Lmao.


----------



## RiR0 (Sep 2, 2022)

rootrobot said:


> Why use anything for anything? Weak argument. There are people who have real issues that make weight loss harder and there are other benefits to semaglutide/tirzepatide beyond just weight loss. Wouldn't be surprised if GLP-1's at a low dose become a common part of anti-aging stacks.


Anti aging 😂 get fucked


----------



## Btcowboy (Sep 2, 2022)

TiredandHot said:


> That bus
> That busty boob guy is the one who downplayed the poor 20mg anavar results and was going to give his feelz report to determine whether or not it's dosed right. Lmao.


Exactly I remember now, him an HB are QSC shills...


----------



## RiR0 (Sep 2, 2022)

@HB_22 are gonna come in here and cry some more?


----------



## MisterSuperGod (Sep 2, 2022)

Bro Bundy said:


> if u guys wanna be ug u gotta lick my nuts first



i've already been here for awhile, but a good time is a good time. Put me in coach. i'm ready to play.


----------



## Yano (Sep 2, 2022)

RiR0 said:


> Right so again the source cock suckers and dumbassess are getting flamed. You don’t know who they are.
> Good talk or do you want to keep going?


----------



## Bro Bundy (Sep 2, 2022)

MisterSuperGod said:


> i've already been here for awhile, but a good time is a good time. Put me in coach. i'm ready to play.


let me go do some squats in the florida sun and i will get right back to u


----------



## crido887 (Sep 2, 2022)

TiredandHot said:


> That bus
> That busty boob guy is the one who downplayed the poor 20mg anavar results and was going to give his feelz report to determine whether or not it's dosed right. Lmao.


the cherry picking of French lab testing was a big wtf.. I thought he was done "acting out"


----------



## Bustybro (Sep 2, 2022)

TiredandHot said:


> That bus
> That busty boob guy is the one who downplayed the poor 20mg anavar results and was going to give his feelz report to determine whether or not it's dosed right. Lmao.


Nah but to be honest tho I read like a good 400 pages of the qsc thread before posting or buying anything. That deus shut was fucked and I agree qsc handled it like a POS but the london french group lab testing guy only comes to the thread to post bad lab reports i just don’t believe anything he says just sketch. Sorry if it seems like I’m a shill because of that but if it was anyone else posting the lab result I would believe them right away as long as it’s not “London guy”  and I want to switch sources to support fellow Canadian jet and the shipping is way easier.

Edit: mistyped I meant to type London guy instead of qsc and a couple grammar mistakes.


----------



## rootrobot (Sep 2, 2022)

silentlemon1011 said:


> Yea
> We are angry and roid raging
> Welcome
> There are other places to go of you dint like the hostility


I love hostility! Especially the type where you can tell the other person has a sub-100 IQ. I won't be scared off that easy.


----------



## rootrobot (Sep 2, 2022)

RiR0 said:


> Anti aging 😂 get fucked


Yeah yeah, I mean longevity more than anything. But I'm aware that a forum full of people whose hearts are going to explode by 50 aren't that interested.


----------



## silentlemon1011 (Sep 2, 2022)

rootrobot said:


> I love hostility! Especially the type where you can tell the other person has a sub-100 IQ. I won't be scared off that easy.



So
You mention IQ
Here's a brain buster for you Mr. Hawkins

You dislike us
You dislike how this community treats you
You have done nothing but exhibit disdain for us.

Yet, you "Wont be chased off"

Are you that needy for approval from strangers that you need to "Persevere" through a bumch of strangers opinions of you?

Seems pretty fucking Sub-100IQ to me


----------



## FlyingPapaya (Sep 2, 2022)

rootrobot said:


> I love hostility! Especially the type where you can tell the other person has a sub-100 IQ. I won't be scared off that easy.


Veta la verga


----------



## silentlemon1011 (Sep 2, 2022)

Bustybro said:


> Nah but to be honest tho I read like a good 400 pages of the qsc thread before posting or buying anything. That deus shut was fucked and I agree qsc handled it like a POS but the london french group lab testing guy only comes to the thread to post bad lab reports i just don’t believe anything he says just sketch. Sorry if it seems like I’m a shill because of that but if it was anyone else posting the lab result I would believe them right away as long as it’s not qsc and I’m switch sources to support fellow Canadian jet and the shipping is way easier.



So
When a person has a tonne of bad reports and tries to WARN fellow members about a rup off bath tub brewing asshole... theyre "Sketchy"

But said source.. that is producing said shitty gear..... is worth praise and proverbial deepthroats?

Yup
Makes sense.....
























shill


----------



## RiR0 (Sep 2, 2022)

rootrobot said:


> I love hostility! Especially the type where you can tell the other person has a sub-100 IQ. I won't be scared off that easy.


-100 like the retards that buy snake oil, fast, believe guys who cherry pick and misrepresent studies all in the name of “longevity”.


----------



## rootrobot (Sep 2, 2022)

silentlemon1011 said:


> So
> You mention IQ
> Here's a brain buster for you Mr. Hawkins
> 
> ...


I don't dislike you 

I don't dislike how anyone is treating me. I'm amused by it.

It's not about not being run off, it's that it doesn't bother me. Hope that helps.


----------



## rootrobot (Sep 2, 2022)

silentlemon1011 said:


> So
> When a person has a tonne of bad reports and tries to WARN fellow members about a rup off bath tub brewing asshole... theyre "Sketchy"
> 
> But said source.. that is producing said shitty gear..... is worth praise and proverbial deepthroats?
> ...


Do you guys not value Janoshik on here? No idea. But I can't think of any source that has more good Janoshik tests than QSC. 

I haven't personally used them, just curious.


----------



## silentlemon1011 (Sep 2, 2022)

rootrobot said:


> I don't dislike you
> 
> I don't dislike how anyone is treating me. I'm amused by it.
> 
> It's not about not being run off, it's that it doesn't bother me. Hope that helps.



So you were just saying random words and inaults for no reason whatsoever
and were responding with insults to posts that didnt offend you.

Yup
All clear
Not


----------



## RiR0 (Sep 2, 2022)

rootrobot said:


> Do you guys not value Janoshik on here? No idea. But I can't think of any source that has more good Janoshik tests than QSC.
> 
> I haven't personally used them, just curious.


Fuck your dumb your problem is that you can’t think


----------



## Bustybro (Sep 2, 2022)

silentlemon1011 said:


> So
> When a person has a tonne of bad reports and tries to WARN fellow members about a rup off bath tub brewing asshole... theyre "Sketchy"
> 
> But said source.. that is producing said shitty gear..... is worth praise and proverbial deepthroats?
> ...


No I want people to post test results it helps everyone stay safe when I am on cycle I want to be safe. It’s just the guy has been there since the beginning of the thread just trying sabotage. But man that’s why I want to switch sources so I’m not called a shill I don’t want my name to be with associated with controversial shit.


----------



## silentlemon1011 (Sep 2, 2022)

rootrobot said:


> Do you guys not value Janoshik on here? No idea. But I can't think of any source that has more good Janoshik tests than QSC.
> 
> I haven't personally used them, just curious.



How salty is Qindaos dick?

Asking for a friend


----------



## RiR0 (Sep 2, 2022)

Bustybro said:


> No I want people to post test results it helps everyone stay safe when I am on cycle I want to be safe. It’s just the guy has been there since the beginning of the thread just trying sabotage. But man that’s why I want to switch sources so I’m not called a shill I don’t want my name to be with associated with controversial shit.


It will always be associated with a shill. Sucks but you could always off yourself and hope for reincarnation


----------



## silentlemon1011 (Sep 2, 2022)

Bustybro said:


> No I want people to post test results it helps everyone stay safe when I am on cycle I want to be safe. It’s just the guy has been there since the beginning of the thread just trying sabotage. But man that’s why I want to switch sources so I’m not called a shill I don’t want my name to be with associated with controversial shit.



So you dont want to be called a  shill
But youre here saying shit like "No ither source has better testing"
Like a fucking shill


These guys are confusing the ever living fuck out of me
They say something... then revert to saying that they dont want to be seen as a person who believes the thing they initially said

What the fuck

Come back when you have figured out how human communication and interactions work please

I need a nap


----------



## BigBaldBeardGuy (Sep 2, 2022)

rootrobot said:


> Do you guys not value Janoshik on here? No idea. But I can't think of any source that has more good Janoshik tests than QSC.
> 
> I haven't personally used them, just curious.



Nobody gives a fuck about QSC here. Do you see QSC? No. Do you know why? The rep is a fuckhead and cannot remain professional. He was banned. So arguing about your beloved source is moot. Can’t your superior IQ connect those dots?


----------



## Bustybro (Sep 2, 2022)

silentlemon1011 said:


> So you dont want to be called a  shill
> But youre here saying shit like "No ither source has better testing"
> Like a fucking shill


I never said that tho. Man I came to these forums to learn and be safe and contribute to the community. Not fucking dick sucking sources. 


silentlemon1011 said:


> These guys are confusing the ever living fuck out of me
> They say something... then revert to saying that they dont want to be seen as a person who believes the thing they initially said
> 
> What the fuck
> ...


If I have not been clear sorry about that. Just woke up.


----------



## silentlemon1011 (Sep 2, 2022)

BigBaldBeardGuy said:


> Nobody gives a fuck about QSC here. Do you see QSC? No. Do you know why? The rep is a fuckhead and cannot remain professional. He was banned. So arguing about your beloved source is moot. Can’t your superior IQ connect those dots?


----------



## silentlemon1011 (Sep 2, 2022)

I found a picture of mr 100 IQ


----------



## Signsin1 (Sep 2, 2022)

Bustybro said:


> No I want people to post test results it helps everyone stay safe when I am on cycle I want to be safe. It’s just the guy has been there since the beginning of the thread just trying sabotage. But man that’s why I want to switch sources so I’m not called a shill I don’t want my name to be with associated with controversial shit.


You come across as needy little attention whore..  Stop trying so hard


----------



## crido887 (Sep 2, 2022)

RiR0 said:


> -100 like the retards that buy snake oil, fast, believe guys who cherry pick and misrepresent studies all in the name of “longevity”.


what if the snake oil is brewed with test?


----------



## Bustybro (Sep 2, 2022)

Signsin1 said:


> You come across as needy little attention whore..  Stop trying so hard


Got it. I’ll just relax on the messages


----------



## Bomb10shell (Sep 2, 2022)

lifter6973 said:


> @Bomb10shell check out this comment about an armpit!


 I swear I'm gonna lose my shit on that fxkn Kickback mfker if he ever shows his fxkn candycrushing Skull around here again. 

I will never recover from this fxkers idiocy 





Okay, back to the regularly scheduled nice Bombshell. 💣 pits n all


----------



## Yano (Sep 2, 2022)

Bomb10shell said:


> I swear I'm gonna lose my shit on that fxkn Kickback mfker if he ever shows his fxkn candycrushing Skull around here again.
> 
> I will never recover from this fxkers idiocy
> 
> ...


Ohhh Shit !!! haaahahaha


----------



## Bomb10shell (Sep 2, 2022)

Yano said:


> Ohhh Shit !!! haaahahaha
> 
> View attachment 27326


I have my moments 😉


----------



## crido887 (Sep 2, 2022)

rootrobot said:


> Do you guys not value Janoshik on here? No idea. But I can't think of any source that has more good Janoshik tests than QSC.
> 
> I haven't personally used them, just curious.


Not that I use their products. I think colonial has alot more testing... Wherever the hell they are now...


----------



## RiR0 (Sep 2, 2022)

crido887 said:


> Not that I use their products. I think colonial has alot more testing... Wherever the hell they are now...


In prison


----------



## rootrobot (Sep 3, 2022)

RiR0 said:


> Fuck your dumb your problem is that you can’t think


I have to imagine you were drooling all over your cum encrusted wife beater while you typed out that idiotic message. 🤣


----------



## rootrobot (Sep 3, 2022)

BigBaldBeardGuy said:


> Nobody gives a fuck about QSC here. Do you see QSC? No. Do you know why? The rep is a fuckhead and cannot remain professional. He was banned. So arguing about your beloved source is moot. Can’t your superior IQ connect those dots?


Again, never ordered from them and I have no love for them. Hope that helps, 60IQ roid raging dipshit.


----------



## BigBaldBeardGuy (Sep 3, 2022)

rootrobot said:


> I have to imagine you were drooling all over your cum encrusted wife beater while you typed out that idiotic message. 🤣



So you’re just here to fuck around or are you gonna contribute anything useful?


----------



## rootrobot (Sep 3, 2022)

BigBaldBeardGuy said:


> So you’re just here to fuck around or are you gonna contribute anything useful?


It's not like you care, 90% of this forum are small dicked tough guys trying to out alpha each other. I thought meso was a shithole but this place is next level trash.


----------



## Human_Backhoe (Sep 3, 2022)

rootrobot said:


> I have to imagine you were drooling all over your cum encrusted wife beater while you typed out that idiotic message. 🤣



It would be a real shame if you died of aids.


----------



## BigBaldBeardGuy (Sep 3, 2022)

rootrobot said:


> It's not like you care, 90% of this forum are small dicked tough guys trying to out alpha each other. I thought meso was a shithole but this place is next level trash.



So you’re leaving?


----------



## RiR0 (Sep 3, 2022)

rootrobot said:


> It's not like you care, 90% of this forum are small dicked tough guys trying to out alpha each other. I thought meso was a shithole but this place is next level trash.


But if you leave how will we ever find out about the merits of resveratrol, nac, autophagy, and other completely retarded shit


----------



## Human_Backhoe (Sep 3, 2022)

rootrobot said:


> It's not like you care, 90% of this forum are small dicked tough guys trying to out alpha each other. I thought meso was a shithole but this place is next level trash.





RiR0 said:


> But if you leave how will we ever find out about the merits of resveratrol, nac, autophagy, and other completely retarded shit





Or warfarin enemas....


----------



## Twoinchshoe (Sep 3, 2022)

BigBaldBeardGuy said:


> It’s not what it used to be.
> 
> 3 years ago a very popular source left and started a discord. Dozens of experienced members left.
> 
> ...


Well said !


----------

